# كيفية إختبار فني لحام



## أشرف أبو سها (19 أبريل 2012)

إخواني الأفاضل.
أنا مكلف من الشركة التي أعمل بها بالسفر لإجراء مقابلات مع فنيين لحام وإجراء إختبارات لهم , الشركة تعمل في مجال التكييف والتبريد و أنظمة إطفاء الحريق , يعني محتاجين لحامين مواسير.
إذا ممكن أي زميل يوضح كيفية إجراء المقابلات والإختبارات اللازمة أكون شاكر جدا.
أرجو الرد بسرعة لأني مسافر بعد ثلاثة أيام.


----------



## hamadam (19 أبريل 2012)

*اعرف فنين لحام ممتازين*



أشرف أبو سها قال:


> إخواني الأفاضل.
> أنا مكلف من الشركة التي أعمل بها بالسفر لإجراء مقابلات مع فنيين لحام وإجراء إختبارات لهم , الشركة تعمل في مجال التكييف والتبريد و أنظمة إطفاء الحريق , يعني محتاجين لحامين مواسير.
> إذا ممكن أي زميل يوضح كيفية إجراء المقابلات والإختبارات اللازمة أكون شاكر جدا.
> أرجو الرد بسرعة لأني مسافر بعد ثلاثة أيام.


اعرف فنين لحام ممتازين لو عايز تقابلهم ابعتلى تفاصيل اتصالك على الخاص
ملحوظة: هذا بدون اى التزام مادى منك ولكن هو لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## blue blue (19 أبريل 2012)

اسفة ماعندي علم ..ان شاء الله بقية الاعضاء يساعدوك


----------



## ايهاب كريم (20 أبريل 2012)

ja;v
متشكر


----------



## أشرف أبو سها (21 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة , للعلم الفيز الي معانا للهند فقط , يعني أنا مسافر الهند أجري مقابلات وإختبارات للفنيين هناك , لكن أخي الكريم إذا في أي فني ممتاز أكون شاكر لو زودتني بأي معلومات تخصهم , ممكن نحتاجهم أو غيرنا , فنكون قدمنا خير للجميع .


----------



## أشرف أبو سها (21 أبريل 2012)

أختي blue blue يكفيني مرورك الكريم .
شكرا لك .


----------



## virtualknight (5 مايو 2012)

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## eldeepmoh (25 أغسطس 2012)

بعد تخطيه اختبار اللحام العملى يتم سؤاله عن الاسلاك المستخدمه فى عمليات اللحام - انواع المعادن التى يعمل عليها لتقيم مستواه المهارى وسؤاله مثلا هل يتم تسخين الاسنتلس ستيل ام لا --وهل الكربون ستيل يسخن ام لا طبعا قبل عملية اللحام وما هو المطلوب منه لاجراء عملية لحام بصوره ممتازه-- وهناك اسئله كثيره جدا ولكن يكفى هذا للحامين فقط --ام ان كنت تسال عن سوبر فايزر او مسئولين موقع(فورمان) فلهم اسئله اخرى وانا بخدمة اى احد يسال عن شىء متعلق باللحام


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الكريم
بالنسبه لفنى اللحام المطلوب منه هو جودة اللحام و الانتاجيه وهذا لابد من قياسة عمليا اما الاشياء العلميه كانواع الاسلاك و احجامها فهذا مهمه المراقب


----------



## قوة الابداع (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
اخواني نحن بحاجة لفني او مراقب لحام وحدادة لتصنيع قوالب البلوك والارصفة ويكون عنده خبرة في تصنيع المنتجات المعدنية الخاصة بالمصانع المنتجة للبلوك والخرسانة من اي دولة ،،،،،،
كيف اختار الفني بأسهل طريقة


----------



## mraheem2004 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

بالنسبة للمقابلات فالعامل لا يحتاج اي اسئله فنيه لانه ممكن يكون صنايعي كويس بس مش بيعرف يقرأ ويكتب
ولكن بيتسأل عن خبرته وكام سنه اشتغلها وايه الاسلاك اللي لحم بيها وايه المواد اللي لحمها قبل كده والميكانيزم بتاع اللحام والشركات والمشاريع اللي اشتغل فيها
كمان بتطلب منه يوريك أكبر قد ممكن من الكارنيهات والشهادات اللي خدها من الشغلانات القديمه حيث ان اللحام بياخد كارنيه على ماده لحمها وسلك استخدمه
لو كلامه اقنعك ومحسيتش انه بيكدب ولا بيراوغ

تدخل مرحلة العملي
تخيره بين انه يمشي ايده في كام عينه بره التست عشان يدخل في مود الامتحان وا يمتحن على طول العملي
لما يمتحن بتجيبله ماسورة سمك خفيف وتحطهاله في وضع معقد وغالبا بيكون الوضع المائل بزاويه 45 وتسيبه يلحمها
او من الاخر يمتحن العملي على اعقد الاوضاع والظروف اللي في شغلكم واعقد المواد... لو نجح فيها اذن هو مؤهل انه يلحم الاقل تعقيدا ويبقى نجح
لو سقط وبوظ العينه بتديله كمان عينتين يلحمهم على نفس الوضع من التعقيد
لو سقط في واحده فيهم اذن هو ساقط ويستبعد


----------



## correng (16 نوفمبر 2013)

اختبار اللحام لابد ان يكون عملي .. و على نفس الحاجه اللي هيشتغل عليها

يعني بالنسبه لنوع المعدن ..لو استانلس لازم يمتحن على ستانلس .. بالنسبه لنوع الشغل اللي في المشروع ..لو مواسير .. يمتحن على عينات مواسير

و بعدين تعمل فحص نظري على وصلة اللحام علشان تصفي عدد اللحامين

اللي عينته تنجح في الفحص النظري ... يتعمل على العينه اختبار rt

و اللي ينجح تمضي معاه


----------

